# MEP- Manufacturing Extension Partnership



## EdinNO (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone ever hear of this or know anything about them? Maybe know anyone who has worked there?

MEP is a nationwide establishment partnered with NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology, I think). MEP's object is to help local manufacturers in that office's state to succeed and thrive. They are funded by the government- state and federal- but they also collect small token fees from the client companies.

They help with Lean Manufacturing practices, product development, etc..., etc... anything a small manufacturer might need assistance with. They also project manage and team up the mfgs with other consultants who might be able to do things they can't.

Just thought I'd ask if anyone has any experience with them.

Ed


----------

